# holloween costume



## blanb (23 Oct 2012)

so im laying around trying to think of a costume for this year and then the idea of me just wearing my combats came up. i looked around the net and idk if this is true but it seems like its fine if i ditch the insignias(capbadge and slip on). thats fine i can get the boonie and cam paint. posibly the tacvst and an airsoft gun so its a field ready look. the thing is im still not sure if this would be allowed(im still a pte) so i thought i ask the fourm befor i go up to my CO and look like a total idiot asking this same qwestion. so ya does this seem fesible or just not allowed at all


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Oct 2012)

You can't be serious.

But if you are....DO NOT WEAR YOUR UNIFORM AS A COSTUME....for no other reason than you will look like a tool.


----------



## JorgSlice (23 Oct 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Oct 2012)

blanb said:
			
		

> then the idea of me just wearing my combats came up.......... and look like a total idiot



There, I took out all the extraneous wording. It just cluttered up the basic premise. Much clearer now, no?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Oct 2012)

Where did you learn to spell, punctuate, and apply proper grammer?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Oct 2012)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Where did you learn to spell, punctuate, and apply proper grammer?



Trick question...he didn't....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Oct 2012)

I think he should write out his request and send it up the chain. To be helpful instead of the usual prick that I am, here are a few things you should focus on when you write something OP.  All sentences begin with a capital letter. For the forceable future have an adult proof read what you write prior to submitting it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Oct 2012)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I think he should write out his request and send it up the chain. To be helpful instead of the usual prick that I am, here are a few things you should focus on when you write something OP.  All sentences begin with a capital letter. For the forceable foreseeable future have an adult proof read what you write prior to submitting it.



......and spellcheck also  

 8)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Oct 2012)

True.  No excuse on my part.


----------



## Tank Troll (23 Oct 2012)

blanb said:
			
		

> so im laying around trying to think of a costume for this year and then the idea of me just wearing my combats came up. i looked around the net and idk if this is true but it seems like its fine if i ditch the insignias(capbadge and slip on). thats fine i can get the boonie and cam paint. posibly the tacvst and an airsoft gun so its a field ready look. the thing is im still not sure if this would be allowed(im still a pte) so i thought i ask the fourm befor i go up to my CO and look like a total idiot asking this same qwestion. so ya does this seem fesible or just not allowed at all



Don't worry about asking your CO about if you can wear you CADPAT for Halloween...............your RSM is going to probably cover this topic this week.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2012)

blanb said:
			
		

> so im laying around trying to think of a costume for this year and then the idea of me just wearing my combats came up. i looked around the net and idk if this is true but it seems like its fine if i ditch the insignias(capbadge and slip on). thats fine i can get the boonie and cam paint. posibly the tacvst and an airsoft gun so its a field ready look. the thing is im still not sure if this would be allowed(im still a pte) so i thought i ask the fourm befor i go up to my CO and look like a total idiot asking this same qwestion. so ya does this seem fesible or just not allowed at all



I'm not waiting for your RSM to shoot your idea down in flames....this one will. Forget it, besides, some civilian will call the cops for you dressed the way you are and carrying what looks like a "machine gun" then the cops will come, arrest you and you will be explaining all this in great detail to your CO. 

This is one of the most monumentally dumb ideas in history.


----------



## Tank Troll (23 Oct 2012)

Jim PM on the way. Good point about him carrying what might be mistaken for a real weapon. People have been shot in Cape Breton for less.


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Oct 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I'm not waiting for your RSM to shoot your idea down in flames....this one will. Forget it, besides, some civilian will call the cops for you dressed the way you are and carrying what looks like a "machine gun" then the cops will come, arrest you and you will be explaining all this in great detail to your CO.
> 
> This is one of the most monumentally dumb ideas in history.



Cops will come no matter how you are dressed or what you carry.
False gun

Another dumb idea is to beat someone up to invite the cops over and letting them find your thunderflash....  :facepalm:

ME


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Oct 2012)

I think it's pretty cool that you can go right to your CO with questions like this.


----------



## Remius (23 Oct 2012)

Sigh.  Sadly I'm not shocked as I've seen troops do this.  I also sent them home from bars where I ran into them after having a one way conversation.  Helmet Tac Vest etc.

Every Halloween troops need reminding that what they are wearing is a UNIFORM and not a costume.


----------



## Rheostatic (23 Oct 2012)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I think he should write out his request and send it up the chain.


Do this. Please post your memo and the response here.


----------



## krustyrl (23 Oct 2012)

Yes please do.....     op:


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2012)

blanb:  You have your answer, notwithstanding those aching for you to send a memo to your CO (be careful what you wish for, especially given the serious answers you've seen here).

It's a *uniform*, not a *costume*.

I believe we're done here - nothing left to see, move along ....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

